# Meta vs. Liteville 301



## Brausa (6. Dezember 2010)

ja der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich bin erst vor kurzem auf das Meta gestossen - und es gefällt auf den ersten Blick. Ich überlege mein 2008er 301 zu erneuern (nur den Rahmen) und sehen mich natürlich noch anderweitig um bevor ich blind ein neues bestelle. 

Aufbau: Es ist mein leichteres Bike, so um die 13-14kg. -> 160er Float, Endurofelgen und Reifen. Kurbel 22/36

- hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich?
- Gibts irgendwo Geometriedaten vom Meta? Auf der Homepage habe ich nichts gefunden.
- Vortrieb vom Meta Hinterbau? Einsacken, vor allem Bergauf?
- Federperformance vom Meta Hinterbau?
- Hat der Rahmen Schwachpunkte, oder ist er ähnlich unbrechbar wie das Liteville? -> Bikepark tauglich?

Danke!


----------



## rabidi (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
Geometriedaten gibts hier: http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2010_fr.pdf
Mit Liteville und Commencal hast du dir aber 2 ganz schön verschiedene Philisophien herausgesucht.
Liteville ist eine Religion; ein Commencal hingegen prügelt man einfach den Berg hinunter.
Commencal's sind nicht besonders leicht, die Rahmen reissen hin und wieder, zudem noch Low-Tech Eingelenker...aber einfach geile Bikes 

Aber schon alleine dass du dich nach anderen Marken umsiehst macht dich symphatisch 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (6. Dezember 2010)

dafür nen funktionierender hinterbau, die liteville teile sind leider fehlkonstruktionen.


----------



## Brausa (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Link und die Infos!

Zur Sympathie: Nicht jeder der LVs fährt ist automatisch ein alle bekehrender Fanat. Nur weil es eine Handvoll solcher Leute in dem Forum gibt kann man ja nicht gleich alle in diesen Topf schmeissen. Aber trotzdem danke 

Der Kommentar mit dem funktionierenden Hinterbau würde mir etwas fundierter mehr helfen als generelle Pauschalisierungen. Was funktioniert hier im Vergleich zum *301* besser?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> dafür nen funktionierender hinterbau, die liteville teile sind leider fehlkonstruktionen.



Basierend auf welche Fakten?


----------



## rabidi (7. Dezember 2010)

Brausa schrieb:


> Der Kommentar mit dem funktionierenden Hinterbau würde mir etwas fundierter mehr helfen als generelle Pauschalisierungen. Was funktioniert hier im Vergleich zum *301* besser?



Naja, bin noch nie ein Liteville gefahren, alle sagen aber immer dass das 301 sportlich straff mit viel Rückmeldung sei... die Meta's (6 noch mehr als 5) sind vom Hinterbau her weich und schlucken alles weg, ob ich Rückmeldung brauch, keine Ahnung, ich bretter einfach drüber.
Litevilles sieht man ja zumeist in schwierigem, verblockten Gelände; Commencal's hingegen wollen laufen gelassen werden.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## evil_rider (7. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Basierend auf welche Fakten?



verkrüppelter kennlinie von anfang bis ende.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> verkrüppelter kennlinie von anfang bis ende.



Schwachsinn.

Kennlinie wird doch vom Rahmen/Hebel  + Dämpferanlenkung, als auch von der Dämpferkennlinie selbst beeinflusst. Dementsprechend progressiv fühlt sich das an oder wippt eben...das hat man Einfluss drauf. Das ist nicht liteville-spezifisch.

Bin kein ausgesprochener Liteville-Fan aber sachlich sollte man schon bleiben.


----------



## evil_rider (8. Dezember 2010)

man kann nen rahmen aber auch so konstuieren das er unendlich progressiv wird...

viel schlimmer als das 301 ist der 901, der selbst mit stahlfeder ZU progressiv ist.

und ich bleibe sachlich... und das beste ist; michi weiß selber das der hinter bzw. die anlekungen mehr schlecht als recht sind... mag zwar alles belastungsgerecht konstruiert sein, aber an der anlenkung sollte er mal feilen...

insider: aber geringe abhilfe schafft im 901 ja nen roco... gell michi?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> man kann nen rahmen aber auch so konstuieren das er unendlich progressiv wird...
> 
> viel schlimmer als das 301 ist der 901, der selbst mit stahlfeder ZU progressiv ist.
> 
> ...



Nix für ungut, aber die Aussage ist wenig konkret und wir reden hier vom 301..nicht vom 901.

Meine Sicht: Auch Nörgler muss es geben, und wenn jemand aus seiner persönlichen Sicht unzufrieden mit einem Produkt/Hersteller ist, dann sollte er das auch so darlegen können bzw. mal auf einem bike gesessen haben, um es beurteilen zu können.

Zur Kennlinie: Ziel ist es doch grundsätzlich, anfangs nicht so weit einzusacken, um wenig Federweg bei größerem Kräfteunterschied zu erhalten, Stichwort Wippen.

Ab 'nem gewissen SAG ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis dann größer, um hier sensibel und schluckfreudig zu arbeiten.

Okay...das machen andere auch. Beim LT 301!! braucht man aber keine Plattform. 

Das macht es aus meiner Sicht recht einzigartig.


----------



## adrenalinmachin (8. Dezember 2010)

Mein Tipp:

-Meta 5Carbon Rahmen besorgen.
-Original 200mm x 50mm Dämpfer durch einen 200mm x 57mm ersetzen

Durch den Mehrhub hast du dann 160mm am Heck
Irgend eine 160mm Gabel rein, dan hast Du ca.67° Lenkwinkel
So hast Du einer der leichteren 160er Rahmen, die es gibt.
Irgendwie habe ich ca. 2.6kg ohne Dämpfer im Kopf, habe es selber aber nicht nachgewogwen.

Mein 160er Meta 5 Carbon wiegt mit leichten Enduro Teilen, die auch ein FR-Marathon aushalten knapp unter 13kg (keine DH Reifen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (8. Dezember 2010)

das können andere hersteller aber ohne so krass progressiv zu werden... 


und warum ist dein meta so schwer? meines (alu) wiegt mit eher freeridelastigen aufbau 13.9kg(FR schlappen) bzw. 13.3kg mit SXC(AM) schlappen....


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Dezember 2010)

ääh.."krass progressiv"?..man muss jedes bike korrekt abstimmen, in jeder Hinsicht und dann entfaltet es auch sein Potential = lineare Kennlinie


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2010)

@evil_rider & Sven_Kiel

ihr beiden würdet dem Liteville Forum alle Ehre machen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke Dir scylla.  

Eigentlich bin ich ja eher Nicolaifan. ...also ganz was anderes.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2010)

was die Progression angeht hat der Evil aber recht, da bringt abstimmen bis zum umfallen auch nix mehr.


----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2010)

ebens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (9. Dezember 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> was die Progression angeht hat der Evil aber recht, da bringt abstimmen bis zum umfallen auch nix mehr.



Hängt alles vom Dämpfer ab. Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Wers "fluffig" mag, muss gewitzt sein  :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7236205&postcount=523


----------



## evil_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hängt alles vom Dämpfer ab. Kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Wers "fluffig" mag, muss gewitzt sein  :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7236205&postcount=523



du verstehst es wohl nicht?

progression hängt nicht vom dämpfer ab, sondern von der anlenkung... mit einem dämpfer kann man progression im übrigen nur steigern, nicht aber senken. und die basisprogression bei den liteville rahmen ist weit über dem was man optimal nennen kann.


----------



## Helium (10. Dezember 2010)

Deshalb verliert auch ein Liteville jeden Test der "Fachmagazine" und auch die Litevillefahrer selbst sind mit Ihren Rädern höchst unzufrieden, das hat der Evil schon richtig erkannt.
Nur die die selbst kein Liteville fahren hypen und loben die Rahmen immer, das es schon fast nicht mehr auszuhalten ist.

Fahre jetzt seit zwei Wochen neben meinen Litevilles ein Trek Scratch um mal  im Selbstversuch den Unterschied zu den Litevilles zu "erfahren".


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt seit zwei Wochen neben meinen Litevilles ein Trek Scratch um mal  im Selbstversuch den Unterschied zu den Litevilles zu "erfahren".



Da es in diesem Thread ja eh schon längst nicht mehr um Commencal geht, kannst du ja auch gleich mal deinen Selbstversuch näher erläutern 
Bin gespannt auf das Fazit!


----------



## evil_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Deshalb verliert auch ein Liteville jeden Test der "Fachmagazine" und auch die Litevillefahrer selbst sind mit Ihren Rädern höchst unzufrieden, das hat der Evil schon richtig erkannt.
> Nur die die selbst kein Liteville fahren hypen und loben die Rahmen immer, das es schon fast nicht mehr auszuhalten ist.
> 
> Fahre jetzt seit zwei Wochen neben meinen Litevilles ein Trek Scratch um mal  im Selbstversuch den Unterschied zu den Litevilles zu "erfahren".



weißt du, die magazine interessieren mich nen feuchten furz, dadrinne wird auch nen DHX als guter dämpfer empfohlen, was aber leider nicht der fall ist, die air teile noch schlimmer als die coil, und auch der RC4 ist gelindegesagt: teurer schrott.

wer nen anständigen dämpfer will, kauft entweder marzocchi, manitou oder rock shox... die haben alle ne anständige beshimmung und funktionierende druckstufen.

auch wird nen kona dort nicht zerissen, die dinger haben ne noch schlimmere funktion als liteville(wobei man es nichtmal vergleichen kann, die liteville sind halt einfach nur ZU progressiv, wärend die kona hinterbauten von vorne bis hinten absolute fehlkonstruktionen sind, entweder es federt wie es soll, klappt dafür im antritt zusammen, oder es federt nicht wies soll, dafür sackts im antritt nicht zusammen, je nach dämpfersetup).

desweiteren wäre es nur ein minimaler aufwand beim 901 zb. die anlenkung zu entschärfen, die dämpferaufnahme im hauptrahmen müsste nur ein wenig mehr richtung oberrohr wandern, beim 301 weiter richtung unterrohr...


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2010)

@evil_rider
wenn du so einfach und gut einen perfekten Hinterbau konstruieren kannst, mach doch einfach eine eigene Bike-Marke auf.

Ich biete mich dann auch als Testfahrer für dein Konstrukt an und schreibe einen Bericht über Liteville vs. Evilrider-Bikes GmbH


----------



## dubbel (10. Dezember 2010)

evil bikes. 
gibts doch schon. 
super kinematik.


----------



## Helium (10. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> weißt du, die magazine interessieren mich nen feuchten furz, dadrinne wird auch nen DHX als guter dämpfer empfohlen, was aber leider nicht der fall ist, die air teile noch schlimmer als die coil, und auch der RC4 ist gelindegesagt: teurer schrott.
> 
> wer nen anständigen dämpfer will, kauft entweder marzocchi, manitou oder rock shox... die haben alle ne anständige beshimmung und funktionierende druckstufen.
> 
> ..



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben


----------



## evil_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @evil_rider
> wenn du so einfach und gut einen perfekten Hinterbau konstruieren kannst, mach doch einfach eine eigene Bike-Marke auf.
> 
> Ich biete mich dann auch als Testfahrer für dein Konstrukt an und schreibe einen Bericht über Liteville vs. Evilrider-Bikes GmbH



tja, das ist alles schon lange im gange... 
würde sagen, voll aufs maul geflogen...


----------



## checkb (10. Dezember 2010)

Hast du da nicht einen Fox verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (10. Dezember 2010)

das ist ein funkdämpfer, der geht ohne feder.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ...
> desweiteren wäre es nur ein minimaler aufwand beim 901 zb. die anlenkung zu entschärfen, die dämpferaufnahme im hauptrahmen müsste nur ein wenig mehr richtung oberrohr wandern, beim 301 weiter richtung unterrohr...



Ich bin das 301 mit 130mm gefahren. Hatte nicht das Gefühl, daß da was "wandern" muss.

...

Evil...was ist an diesem "virtuellen" bike jetzt anders/besser?
Soll es eventuell dem 301 den Garaus machen? 
2 Dämpfer > Gewicht? Sattelrohr wäre mir zu kurz konstruiert. Der Knick im Oberrohr ist hübsch? Ich mags nicht. Ein bike muss auch optischen Gesichtspunkten standhalten..wirkt alles etwas unproportional. Respekt für den Mut hier sowas zu zeigen und 'ne dicke Lippe zu riskieren aber das wars wohl nicht..


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> tja, das ist alles schon lange im gange...
> würde sagen, voll aufs maul geflogen...



na wenn das so ist...
meinen respekt hast du


----------



## evil_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Evil...was ist an diesem "virtuellen" bike jetzt anders/besser?
> Soll es eventuell dem 301 den Garaus machen?
> 2 Dämpfer > Gewicht? Sattelrohr wäre mir zu kurz konstruiert. Der Knick im Oberrohr ist hübsch? Ich mags nicht. Ein bike muss auch optischen Gesichtspunkten standhalten..wirkt alles etwas unproportional. Respekt für den Mut hier sowas zu zeigen und 'ne dicke Lippe zu riskieren aber das wars wohl nicht..



besser als an nem 901 liteville? ALLES!

wo siehst du 2 dämpfer? hast wohl zutief ins glas geschaut wie mir scheint...

da es nen DH rahmen ist, wird man eher keinen verstellbereich für die sattelstütze benötigen.. der knick im oberrohr hat null mit optik zutun, sondern reduziert die überstandshöhe um eine hand breit... das unter anderem unterscheidet nen race rahmen auch von nem longtravel-tourenpupserrahmen wie das 901.

auch ist der schwerpunkt deutlich tiefer und zentraler als bei der liteville krücke...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Dezember 2010)

wohl selber etwas zuviel inhaliert.

Hab ich vom 901 geschrieben? Nein.
Hier gehts ums 301. Immer noch.

Ein DH-Rahmen interessiert mich nicht. Ich glaub, Du bist im falschen thread.

p.s.: der tolle Film funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2010)

@evil-rider

nimm mal den mund nicht ganz so voll!

wie gesagt, respekt dass du was entwickelst und so beweist, dass du es anpackst, statt nur zu maulen.

deine konstruktion existiert allerdings bislang nur auf dem papier, oder? 
in der realität muss der rahmen sich also erst noch beweisen. 
bis dahin solltest du den ball ein bisschen flacher halten


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Dezember 2010)

Evil Rider und Ball flach halten? Niemals!

Eher siehst du Rainer die komplette kommende Saison auf dem Rennrad rumgurken...


----------



## evil_rider (10. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> wohl selber etwas zuviel inhaliert.
> 
> Hab ich vom 901 geschrieben? Nein.
> Hier gehts ums 301. Immer noch.
> ...




ich konstruiere dir auch nen besser gehenden SXC rahmen als es das 301 je sein könnte... garkein problem...

und wenn man keine passenden codecs hat, geht er nicht, aber moment... mp4 ist ja so ein neues format, das hat ja sicherlich kaum einer...


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Evil Rider und Ball flach halten? Niemals!
> 
> Eher siehst du Rainer die komplette kommende Saison auf dem Rennrad rumgurken...



könnte lustig werden
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube        - Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (11. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ich konstruiere dir auch nen besser gehenden SXC rahmen als es das 301 je sein könnte... garkein problem...



na dann können sich Michi und Jo ja warm anziehen, jetzt wo mit evil_rider endlich alles besser wird.

Dass Liteville bei der Konstruktion seiner Rahmen (und vor allem deren Bau, denn das ist nochmal was ganz anderes als im CAD-Programm rummachen) einfach ein anderes Ziel und damit eine andere Spezifikation hatte als Du?

Vor diesem Hintergrund gehen Deine Sprüche wie "besser als..." schlicht ins Leere.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ich konstruiere dir auch nen besser gehenden SXC rahmen als es das 301 je sein könnte... garkein problem...
> 
> und wenn man keine passenden codecs hat, geht er nicht, aber moment... mp4 ist ja so ein neues format, das hat ja sicherlich kaum einer...



Ja, mach mal. ..Du Held!

Ansonsten hat das nix mit mp4 zu tun. "Video not found http://vv...etc."
Der link ist verkackt. Alle anderen Video gehen ausser die vom evil-rider..

Also erst denken dann tippen. 

@Muffley...Danke..schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## evil_rider (11. Dezember 2010)

dann hier für dich:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/5053


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2010)

schon mal dran gedacht, dass nicht nur die anderen doof sind? dass das video nicht funktioniert (bei mir auch nicht) liegt vielleicht nicht daran, dass der richtige codec nicht vorhanden wäre, sondern daran, dass das video nicht richtig eingebettet/hochgeladen wurde. 

du wirst mir irgendwie immer sympathischer!
hoffentlich begegnen wir uns nie 

@Sven_Kiel
weiter unten in den kommentaren zu dem super video hat unser held nochmal einen link zu imageshack gepostet. da funktionierts.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Dezember 2010)

evil rider...raffst Du eigentlich was? DER LINK IST TOT!!!!

zum bike...
...der Hinterbau ist wohl gut entkoppelt aber der Dämpfer ist denkbar ungünstig positioniert. Mitten in der Drecksbahn.
Dann kann man die Sattelstütze nicht vernünftig absenken. Wäre für mich ein nogo wenn ich ein DH-bike bräuchte.
Knick im Oberrohr wegen Überstandshöhe ist eine Verlegenheitslösung. Hässlich wie die Nacht und wenig elegant.

Danke scylla für den Tip, der link hat funktioniert.


----------



## Brausa (11. Dezember 2010)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> -Meta 5Carbon Rahmen besorgen.
> -Original 200mm x 50mm Dämpfer durch einen 200mm x 57mm ersetzen
> ...




Und wie ist dieser Hinterbau vom Vortrieb, Wippen, Einsacken bergauf her? Würde der straff abgestimmt auch als hauptsächlicher Überlandtourer taugen? Und ja, das wird tatsächlich der Hauptzweck, da mir mein 130er 301 mittlerweile einfach "zu windig" ist wenn ma sonst immer auf dem 901 sitzt. Es soll wie gesagt eine 160er Gabel tragen, da ein paar Alpentouren trotzdem zusammenkommen.

Anders als manche hier (völlig am Thema vorbei) meinen ist für mich mein 901 ein geniales Freeride Bike. Daher wird es jede Woche in den Bergen bewegt und das 301 eben kaum mehr. Die 200mm Federweg kann man mit 30% SAG beim Originaldämpfer bei stumpfen Landungen schon nutzen, finde ich also nicht zu progressiv. Das neue 301 hingegen ist mir mit dem DT Dämpfer zu progressiv, das stimmt. Da bräuchte es ein größere Luftkammer um das zu entschärfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Dezember 2010)

kaum schreibt einer liteville, schon sind alle entspannt


----------



## evil_rider (11. Dezember 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> evil rider...raffst Du eigentlich was? DER LINK IST TOT!!!!
> 
> zum bike...
> ...der Hinterbau ist wohl gut entkoppelt aber der Dämpfer ist denkbar ungünstig positioniert. Mitten in der Drecksbahn.
> ...




ich frage ich gerade wo bitte der dämpfer unter dreckbeschuss sein soll!?

und selbst wenn ers wäre, in der heutigen zeit kenne ich keinen dämpfer der selbst massiven dreckbeschuss übel nimmt.

sattel stellt man beim DH bike einmal ein, und dann ist und bleibt er so, essei du willst damit touren fahren, dann kannst ne teleskopstütze reinstopfen.

verlegeneheitslösung? wohl kaum, es ist die EINZIGE lösung!!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich frag mich bloß... woher denn auf einmal die ganzen Liteville Jungs und Girl(s) kommen. Das ist hier doch ein Commencal Forum. Sehr auffällig.


----------



## Brausa (14. Dezember 2010)

also zum Thema:
Mir scheint als ob der Sitzwinkel für größere Fahrer eher flach ausfällt. In dem Techbook steht 69° Sitzrohwinkel für Größe L. Dazu kommt natürlich der Versatz nach vorne, aber je weiter die Stütze ausgezogen wird, desto weiter hinten sitzt man. Der Versatz ist leider nicht vermaßt, ich kann allerdings nicht Französisch..

Kann das ein Meta Fahrer bestätigen oder entkräften, oder noch besser den Versatz nennen, damit ich mir für meinen Auszug den Sitzwinkel errechnen kann?


----------



## rabidi (14. Dezember 2010)

Brausa schrieb:


> also zum Thema:
> Mir scheint als ob der Sitzwinkel für größere Fahrer eher flach ausfällt. In dem Techbook steht 69° Sitzrohwinkel für Größe L. Dazu kommt natürlich der Versatz nach vorne, aber je weiter die Stütze ausgezogen wird, desto weiter hinten sitzt man. Der Versatz ist leider nicht vermaßt, ich kann allerdings nicht Französisch..
> 
> Kann das ein Meta Fahrer bestätigen oder entkräften, oder noch besser den Versatz nennen, damit ich mir für meinen Auszug den Sitzwinkel errechnen kann?



Hi,
ich hatte mir damals die Skizze des Rahmens ausgedruckt und den Sitzrohrwinkel nachgemessen. Ich fahre z.B. ein Meta 6 in Grösse M bei 180cm Körpergrösse (also am oberen Ende was Commençal für den M empfiehlt), meine KS Stütze ist auf max. raus und ich komme so auf ~72° Sitzrohrwinkel.
Messe ich standardmässig; Tretlager und hintere Ausfallenden als Horizontale, Horizontale vom Steuerrohr bis zum Schnittpkt mit verlängertem Sitzrohr, so habe ich von mitte Tretlager bis zu diesem Schnittpkt einen Winkel von 74°-75°
Ich hab jetzt erst vor ein paar Wochen auf ne Stütze ohne Setback gewechselt, Sattel ziemlich weit nach vorn und sitze jetzt schön über dem Tretlager (vorher hatte ich immer das Gefühl von hinten zu treten).
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Ach ja, ein Commençal braucht keine Gleitlager mit Plattform-Effekt 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bloß... woher denn auf einmal die ganzen Liteville Jungs und Girl(s) kommen. Das ist hier doch ein Commencal Forum. Sehr auffällig.



man darf ja wohl noch über den tellerrand schauen, oder? 

PS: bei einem kleinen blick ins alutech forum wirds noch auffälliger


----------



## adrenalinmachin (15. Dezember 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> das können andere hersteller aber ohne so krass progressiv zu werden...
> 
> 
> und warum ist dein meta so schwer? meines (alu) wiegt mit eher freeridelastigen aufbau 13.9kg(FR schlappen) bzw. 13.3kg mit SXC(AM) schlappen....




Also genau genommen ist es 12,5 kg mit 800g Reifen, ist aber nicht so wichtig.
Ich wollte hier nur einen Vorschlag abgeben. 

PS: Es wäre schön wenn Du nicht immer allen zeigen musst wie gut Du bist.
Irgendwann nimmt dich im Forum niemand mehr ernst.
Zudem wirft es auch ein schlechtes Licht auf uns Zürcher.
Wenn Du wirklich so gut bist merken wir es schon.

So, und hier noch was für Dein Ego:


----------



## adrenalinmachin (16. Dezember 2010)

Brausa schrieb:


> Und wie ist dieser Hinterbau vom Vortrieb, Wippen, Einsacken bergauf her? Würde der straff abgestimmt auch als hauptsächlicher Überlandtourer taugen?



Er wippt recht wenig.
Straff abgestimmt und mit Pro Pedal bewegt sich fast nix.
Mit 160er Gabel ist der Sitzwinkel nicht extrem steil, könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas steiler sein.
Drum habe ich bei mir in der Region häufig die 140er gabel drin.
Eine 160er mit Absenkung würde da aber auch helfen.


----------



## KultFAN (7. Januar 2011)

Leute Leute....aber das Video ist wirklich geil!! 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube        - Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------

